

Microsoft epic fails and own goals 2013 - greatdox
http://greatdox.com/wordpress1/2013/09/14/microsoft-epic-fails-and-own-goals-2013/

======
wpnx
The tone of the article is a pretty negative. Perhaps you could end with some
suggestions of your own for Microsoft's way forward.

~~~
greatdox
I thought I did, fix the bugs and improve the quality control process. Sorry
for the negativness, I am new to blogging.

Most Microsoft products have no visual clues in the Metro UI, and it puts off
the users. Microsoft needs to add visual clues to the Metro UI so people can
find that 'Charms Bar' and other stuff.

